
Show HN: Simple class schedule for iOS - sarunw
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/timetable-class-schedule/id1154499419?mt=8
======
deft
This looks really nice. I sadly don't have an iOS device to test this, I
wonder if there's something similar for android.

One thing that would be neat which I saw in a BlackBerry 10 app I briefly
used: automatic class checkin based on location. You set the classroom
location the first time you go, and then once you arrive it will mark you as
present in a attendance list. This was useful to me as a metric but also to
keep me going to every lecture.

~~~
sarunw
Thanks, nice idea about location.

